# Uzbek Spoils from Overrun Afghan Base



## longknife (Sep 21, 2018)

*Why buy arms on the world market? Just attack an Afghan military base and take what you want when the Afghan soldiers run away. I don’t see any US type weapons in the cache.*






From Uzbek group shows spoils from Afghan base | FDD's Long War Journal

*And then the Taliban posts videos of a base and outpost they took over in the Afghan north.*

Videos @ Taliban videos shows fighters occupying base, outposts in Afghan north | FDD's Long War Journal


----------

